# Collezionare.



## spleen (14 Marzo 2017)

C'è chi punta all' antiquariato, agli oggetti d' epoca, chi alle auto o moto, chi si dedica al modernariato, chi alle cartoline, ai francobolli, alle medaglie, alle foto ai libri.......
C'è chi punta a collezionare gonnelle..... o pantaloni.
Che senso ha collezionare per voi, siete collezionisti? Di che cosa e perchè.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Marzo 2017)

Io faccio fatica a buttare via.
Ma non colleziono niente o forse tutto.
Mia figlia direbbe che colleziono sciarpette o orecchini.


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Marzo 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> C'è chi punta all' antiquariato, agli oggetti d' epoca, chi alle auto o moto, chi si dedica al modernariato, chi alle cartoline, ai francobolli, alle medaglie, alle foto ai libri.......
> C'è chi punta a collezionare gonnelle..... o pantaloni.
> Che senso ha collezionare per voi, siete collezionisti? Di che cosa e perchè.


vale anche per le figuracce?


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> vale anche per le figuracce?


Ne fai collezione?


----------



## spleen (14 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io faccio fatica a buttare via.
> Ma non colleziono niente o forse tutto.
> Mia figlia direbbe che colleziono sciarpette o orecchini.


Non è collezionare in senso stretto, secondo me, per collezionare o raccogliere degli oggetti servono alcune caratteristiche:
1 - Devo essere il più delle volte inutili, cioè dovremmo farne un uso limitatissimo.
2 - Devono essere oggetto di desiderio ma soprattutto di conoscenza, serve un risvolto storico o culturale.
3 - Devono provocare in noi un moto compulsivo..... (ok, di questo si puo fare a meno).


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ne fai collezione?


diciamo che quando devo dire qualcosa  vado molto piatta, e  proprio figuracce non sono però spiazzo


----------



## spleen (14 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> vale anche per le figuracce?


No, solo oggetti, però di quelle se vuoi puoi parlarne in apposito post, magari ne apriamo uno con qualche aneddoto personale, sicuramente sarebbe divertente....


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> diciamo che quando devo dire qualcosa  vado molto piatta, e  proprio figuracce non sono però spiazzo


Pane al pane e vino al vino


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Marzo 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> No, solo oggetti, però di quelle se vuoi puoi parlarne in apposito post, magari ne apriamo uno con qualche aneddoto personale, sicuramente sarebbe divertente....


no rimaniamo sugli oggetti è meglio. Ho avuto periodi di collezionismo, bambole di ceramica. Poi mi sono fermata e le ho nascoste perché mia figlia era terrorizzata da loro visi.


----------



## perplesso (14 Marzo 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> C'è chi punta all' antiquariato, agli oggetti d' epoca, chi alle auto o moto, chi si dedica al modernariato, chi alle cartoline, ai francobolli, alle medaglie, alle foto ai libri.......
> C'è chi punta a collezionare gonnelle..... o pantaloni.
> Che senso ha collezionare per voi, siete collezionisti? Di che cosa e perchè.


coi collezionisti di un certo ambito ci lavoro.

in linea di massima, sono persone che cercano di raccontare una storia tramite gli oggetti che collezionano


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Pane al pane e vino al vino


sempre con gentilezza, ma sincerità


----------



## spleen (14 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> no rimaniamo sugli oggetti è meglio. Ho avuto periodi di collezionismo, bambole di ceramica. Poi mi sono fermata e le ho nascoste perché *mia figlia era terrorizzata da loro visi.*


Sai che anche mia figlia odia le due o tre bambole di mia moglie?


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Marzo 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Sai che anche mia figlia odia le due o tre bambole di mia moglie?


mia figlia diceva, mi fissa quella bambola mi fissa.


----------



## spleen (14 Marzo 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> coi collezionisti di un certo ambito ci lavoro.
> 
> *in linea di massima, sono persone che cercano di raccontare una storia tramite gli oggetti che collezionano*


Bella questa definizione! Mi ci ritrovo.


----------



## danny (15 Marzo 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> coi collezionisti di un certo ambito ci lavoro.
> 
> in linea di massima, sono persone che cercano di raccontare una storia tramite gli oggetti che collezionano


Sì.


----------



## danny (15 Marzo 2017)

Io colleziono.
Bici antiche. Automobiline obsolete. Radio. Fotocamere. Riviste. Libri. Foto. 
Mia moglie colleziona Barbie.
E lavora nel collezionismo. 
Per me collezionare è:
1) una lettura dell'oggetto in chiave storica
2) una compulsione 
3) la passione per ciò che è bello.
4) un modo affascinante di viaggiare.  Nel tempo.
5) uno stress per gestire gli spazi di casa
6) un modo per contrastare la noia del quotidiano


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Marzo 2017)

Io che non colleziono una cippa lippa  ...è  grave ?


----------



## spleen (15 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Io colleziono.
> Bici antiche. Automobiline obsolete. Radio. Fotocamere. Riviste. Libri. Foto.
> Mia moglie colleziona Barbie.
> E lavora nel collezionismo.
> ...


Minchia!
Quanta roba.
Nelle definizioni mi ci ritrovo comunque, anche se secondo me è opportuno limitarsi per una questione di profondità di coniscenze.
Ai punti che hai citato io aggiugerei: Una occasione di approfondimento e crescita culturale, senza dubbio. Che poi è la parte più bella del collezionismo.
A proposito di radio, ho ereditato un CGE del 1938, funzionante.


----------



## spleen (15 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io che non colleziono una cippa lippa  ...è  grave ?


No, forse a essere malati sono (siamo) i collezionisti.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Marzo 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> No, forse a essere malati sono (siamo) i collezionisti.


Boh dici ?


----------



## spleen (15 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Boh dici ?


Fidati.  Ho visto cose che voi umani.....


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Marzo 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Fidati.  Ho visto cose che voi umani.....


Tipo? Mi sembra di ricordare una serie americana vista in un canale satellitare dove taluni avevano la mania di collezionare cose piuttosto bizzarre 
Però se collezioni che so escrementi di animali ...quslche problemino ci sta :rotfl:


----------



## danny (15 Marzo 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Fidati.  Ho visto cose che voi umani.....


Sì.
Per molti diventa un'ossessione. La caccia al pezzo più bello, più raro.
Un modo per primeggiare in un ambiente già di per sé competitivo.
Poi c'è l'accumulo: ho visto box e cantine da paura... 
Io sono abbastanza tranquillo. Mi piace il valore storico dell'oggetto e sono disposto a passare sopra al fatto che non sia di particolare pregio collezionistico, vuoi per le condizioni o per l'oggetto in sé.
Una bici di 100 anni fa è per me un pezzo importante. Racconta una storia, anche se magari non è una Taurus o una Bianchi ma una generica di modesto valore.
Con le bici ho assaporato il piacere del restauro, nei limiti del tempo a disposizione e delle mie attitudini manuali. La soddisfazione di partire da un ferrovecchio abbandonato da decenni e complimente arrugginito e trovarsi con una bici attraente.
Poi le pulsioni svaniscono quando l'esplorazione del territorio è completa.
E si riparte con qualche altro oggetto in grado di raccontare qualcosa.
Questa passione ce l'ho fin da quando ero bambino e la vedo anche in mia figlia anche se il collezionare è un'attività prevalentemente maschile.
Anche tra i collezionisti di Barbie sembrano primeggiare gli uomini (gay).


----------



## Piperita (15 Marzo 2017)

Un tempo collezionavo profumi mignon e francobolli, adesso colleziono malattie immaginarie


----------



## ivanl (15 Marzo 2017)

Mia moglie e' un'accumulatrice seriale, purtroppo...non butta mai niente, ogni tanto devo provvedere io di nascosto..
io colleziono moto d'epoca e, di conseguenza, garages...


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io che non colleziono una cippa lippa  ...è  grave ?


no, puoi sempre collezionare polvere in casa:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> no, puoi sempre collezionare polvere in casa:rotfl:


Io, io, io!


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2017)

Credo che il collezionismo esprima un desiderio di controllo su un aspetto della vita e del passato.
Vedi il gay che colleziona Barbie per rifarsi da una infanzia frustrata con macchinine per essere accettato.
Ho conosciuto una donna disperata per la sua infertilità. Collezionava borse, borsette e borsellini....contenitori...


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> no, puoi sempre collezionare polvere in casa:rotfl:


:rotfl: o scontrini lasciati in ogni dove...pero in questo caso colleziono a mia insaputa :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl: o scontrini lasciati in ogni dove...pero in questo caso colleziono a mia insaputa :rotfl:


Anche. E quando mi cadono ne li raccolgono :rotfl::rotfl::sonar:


----------



## spleen (15 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che il collezionismo esprima un desiderio di controllo su un aspetto della vita e del passato.
> Vedi il gay che colleziona Barbie per rifarsi da una infanzia frustrata con macchinine per essere accettato.
> Ho conosciuto una donna disperata per la sua infertilità. Collezionava borse, borsette e borsellini....contenitori...


Cristo santo, vedi patologie della psiche ovunque... 

Ho conosciuto una persona che collezzionava monete classiche, aveva una collezzione piccola tutto sommato, viste le sue disponibilità economiche ma aveva sviluppato una cultura ed una conoscenza della numismatica classica, lui, da aemplice diplomato tercnico, che lo aveva portato ad essere consultato anche dai conservatori dei musei e dagli esperti del settore antiquario, case d'asta etc.

Il vero punto della faccenda, secondo la mia modestissima opinione, è saper sviluppare, saper trarre del buono dalle nostre passioni, che non necessariamente sono abbiette.


----------



## spleen (15 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tipo? Mi sembra di ricordare una serie americana vista in un canale satellitare dove taluni avevano la mania di collezionare cose piuttosto bizzarre
> Però se collezioni che so escrementi di animali ...quslche problemino ci sta :rotfl:


Non conosco persone che collezionano escrementi di animali, uno che collezionava anche coproliti si.
Dalle mie parti spopola la raccolta di militaria, oggetti soprattutto che riguardano la grande guerra, dagli effetti dei soldati alle armi (diusattivate ovviamente) alle divise etc.

Collezionare quadri, stampe, libri, monete e medaglie ha una fortissima connotazione di carattere culturale, se non leggi libri e libri, se non vedi, se non tocchi, non avrai mai la competenza per creare una collezione che ti permetta di apprezzare al meglio la tua passione.

Poi ci sono anche gli eccessi, naturalmente, che dipendono più dalla personalità del soggetto che altro....


----------



## Woland (15 Marzo 2017)

ehm ok lo dico, colleziono immaginette sacre, cosiddetti santini e rosari. Di immaginette ne possiedo di molto antiche, molto ben conservate e di pregevolissima fattura. Di rosari ne ho provenienti da tutto il mondo. Una volta nella ricerca ero molto più costante e accanito, ora devo dire mi sono dato una calmata...

P.S.: Sono molto grave? :rotfl:


----------



## danny (15 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che il collezionismo esprima un desiderio di controllo su un aspetto della vita e del passato.
> Vedi il gay che colleziona Barbie per rifarsi da una infanzia frustrata con macchinine per essere accettato.
> Ho conosciuto una donna disperata per la sua infertilità. Collezionava borse, borsette e borsellini....contenitori...


Anche.
Desideri frustrati.
Prima o poi li devi soddisfare.
Però questo è il punto di partenza per alcuni.
Non per me, che collezionavo automobiline già a 6 anni.


----------



## danny (15 Marzo 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Cristo santo, vedi patologie della psiche ovunque...
> 
> Ho conosciuto una persona che collezzionava monete classiche, aveva una collezzione piccola tutto sommato, viste le sue disponibilità economiche ma aveva sviluppato una cultura ed una conoscenza della numismatica classica, lui, da aemplice diplomato tercnico, che lo aveva portato ad essere consultato anche dai conservatori dei musei e dagli esperti del settore antiquario, case d'asta etc.
> 
> Il vero punto della faccenda, secondo la mia modestissima opinione, è saper sviluppare, saper trarre del buono dalle nostre passioni, che non necessariamente sono abbiette.


Assolutamente si.
Le motivazioni di partenza non sono mai quelle di arrivo.
Infatti bisognerebbe concentrarsi su queste ultime piuttosto che sulle prime per trovare il buono. In fin dei conti quasi tutti i musei derivano da collezioni...


----------



## spleen (15 Marzo 2017)

Woland ha detto:


> ehm ok lo dico, colleziono immaginette sacre, cosiddetti santini e rosari. Di immaginette ne possiedo di molto antiche, molto ben conservate e di pregevolissima fattura. Di rosari ne ho provenienti da tutto il mondo. Una volta nella ricerca ero molto più costante e accanito, ora devo dire mi sono dato una calmata...
> 
> P.S.: Sono molto grave? :rotfl:


No, bello secondo me. Le immagini sacre sono spesso realizzate da grandi artisti, al di là del fatto che uno creda o meno, sono testimonianza di cultura, di una perte del nostro recente passato. 

A me piacciono ad esempio, molto le icone, principalemete quelle greche e quelle veneto cretesi, contengono un bagaglio di cultura enorme.
Anche quelle russe mi piacciono, ma un po' meno.


----------



## Woland (15 Marzo 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> No, bello secondo me. *Le immagini sacre sono spesso realizzate da grandi artisti, al di là del fatto che uno creda o meno, sono testimonianza di cultura, di una perte del nostro recente passato. *
> 
> A me piacciono ad esempio, molto le icone, principalemete quelle greche e quelle veneto cretesi, contengono un bagaglio di cultura enorme.
> Anche quelle russe mi piacciono, ma un po' meno.


Perfetto, non avrei potuto dirlo meglio. :up:


----------



## danny (15 Marzo 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> No, bello secondo me. Le immagini sacre sono spesso realizzate da grandi artisti, al di là del fatto che uno creda o meno, sono testimonianza di cultura, di una perte del nostro recente passato.
> 
> A me piacciono ad esempio, molto le icone, principalemete quelle greche e quelle veneto cretesi, contengono un bagaglio di cultura enorme.
> Anche quelle russe mi piacciono, ma un po' meno.


Ovviamente ho anche quelle.


----------



## Andrea Lila (15 Marzo 2017)

Io tendo a buttare tutto e a non conservare "ricordi" di nessun genere;  sono attaccatissima solo a sabbie e al massimo piccole pietre. Dai  viaggi riporto solo quelle, quando posso, e me ne faccio riportare da  ogni luogo del mondo visto che ho amici che per lavoro lo calcano  in  ogni angolo. Ne ho di meravigliose, di tutte le sfumature possibili e  immaginabili; ultimamente le ho catalogate per area geografica con tanto  di mappe a portata di mano perchè certi luoghi non sapevo neanche di  preciso dove fossero.  

Averle, guardarle, toccarle mi piace perchè mi danno la sensazione di  racchiudere in casa mia il mondo intero; mi fanno sognare viaggi che non  farò mai e qualcuno che riuscirò a mettere in pratica, a ricordare  quelli che ho vissuto. E comuque mi attrae proprio l'oggetto-sabbia in  sè, ammirarne le diversità e le consistenze, le sfumature cromatiche e  gli odori. Mi riprometto prima o poi di mescolarne un po' delle  centinaia che ho e fare un contenitore  unico al mondo in cui la sabbia  del Benin si mescola con quella delle Galapagos, del Sahara,  dell'Argentina, della Malesia, del Molise :mrgreen:


----------



## spleen (15 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ovviamente ho anche quelle.


Icone greche?


----------



## spleen (15 Marzo 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Io tendo a buttare tutto e a non conservare "ricordi" di nessun genere;  sono attaccatissima solo a sabbie e al massimo piccole pietre. Dai  viaggi riporto solo quelle, quando posso, e me ne faccio riportare da  ogni luogo del mondo visto che ho amici che per lavoro lo calcano  in  ogni angolo. Ne ho di meravigliose, di tutte le sfumature possibili e  immaginabili; ultimamente le ho catalogate per area geografica con tanto  di mappe a portata di mano perchè certi luoghi non sapevo neanche di  preciso dove fossero.
> 
> Averle, guardarle, toccarle mi piace perchè mi danno la sensazione di  racchiudere in casa mia il mondo intero; mi fanno sognare viaggi che non  farò mai e qualcuno che riuscirò a mettere in pratica, a ricordare  quelli che ho vissuto. E comuque mi attrae proprio l'oggetto-sabbia in  sè, ammirarne le diversità e le consistenze, le sfumature cromatiche e  gli odori. Mi riprometto prima o poi di mescolarne un po' delle  centinaia che ho e fare un contenitore  unico al mondo in cui la sabbia  del Benin si mescola con quella delle Galapagos, del Sahara,  dell'Argentina, della Malesia, del Molise :mrgreen:


Uh, bello.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Marzo 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Io tendo a buttare tutto e a non conservare "ricordi" di nessun genere;  sono attaccatissima solo a sabbie e al massimo piccole pietre. Dai  viaggi riporto solo quelle, quando posso, e me ne faccio riportare da  ogni luogo del mondo visto che ho amici che per lavoro lo calcano  in  ogni angolo. Ne ho di meravigliose, di tutte le sfumature possibili e  immaginabili; ultimamente le ho catalogate per area geografica con tanto  di mappe a portata di mano perchè certi luoghi non sapevo neanche di  preciso dove fossero.
> 
> Averle, guardarle, toccarle mi piace perchè mi danno la sensazione di  racchiudere in casa mia il mondo intero; mi fanno sognare viaggi che non  farò mai e qualcuno che riuscirò a mettere in pratica, a ricordare  quelli che ho vissuto. E comuque mi attrae proprio l'oggetto-sabbia in  sè, ammirarne le diversità e le consistenze, le sfumature cromatiche e  gli odori. Mi riprometto prima o poi di mescolarne un po' delle  centinaia che ho e fare un contenitore  unico al mondo in cui la sabbia  del Benin si mescola con quella delle Galapagos, del Sahara,  dell'Argentina, della Malesia, del Molise :mrgreen:


Siiiiii le tue sabbie !!!


----------



## Andrea Lila (15 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Siiiiii le tue sabbie !!!




Mi hai fatto venire in mente "io e i miei parassiti" :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Marzo 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Mi hai fatto venire in mente "io e i miei parassiti" :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Oddio lo seguivo noooo :rofl: 

Era più un :inlove: per le sabbie


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Cristo santo, vedi patologie della psiche ovunque...
> 
> Ho conosciuto una persona che collezzionava monete classiche, aveva una collezzione piccola tutto sommato, viste le sue disponibilità economiche ma aveva sviluppato una cultura ed una conoscenza della numismatica classica, lui, da aemplice diplomato tercnico, che lo aveva portato ad essere consultato anche dai conservatori dei musei e dagli esperti del settore antiquario, case d'asta etc.
> 
> Il vero punto della faccenda, secondo la mia modestissima opinione, è saper sviluppare, saper trarre del buono dalle nostre passioni, che non necessariamente sono abbiette.


Non c'è niente di abietto nel collezionare Barbie o borsette, ma la scelta del tipo di oggetto è significativo di bisogni, così come ogni passione coinvolgente.
Certamente poi se ne può ricavare riconoscimento.
Hai visto "La migliore offerta"? Bellissimo.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Non conosco persone che collezionano escrementi di animali, uno che collezionava anche coproliti si.
> Dalle mie parti spopola la raccolta di militaria, oggetti soprattutto che riguardano la grande guerra, dagli effetti dei soldati alle armi (diusattivate ovviamente) alle divise etc.
> 
> Collezionare quadri, stampe, libri, monete e medaglie ha una fortissima connotazione di carattere culturale, se non leggi libri e libri, se non vedi, se non tocchi, non avrai mai la competenza per creare una collezione che ti permetta di apprezzare al meglio la tua passione.
> ...


Importante il Festival della Storia.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Io tendo a buttare tutto e a non conservare "ricordi" di nessun genere;  sono attaccatissima solo a sabbie e al massimo piccole pietre. Dai  viaggi riporto solo quelle, quando posso, e me ne faccio riportare da  ogni luogo del mondo visto che ho amici che per lavoro lo calcano  in  ogni angolo. Ne ho di meravigliose, di tutte le sfumature possibili e  immaginabili; ultimamente le ho catalogate per area geografica con tanto  di mappe a portata di mano perchè certi luoghi non sapevo neanche di  preciso dove fossero.
> 
> Averle, guardarle, toccarle mi piace perchè mi danno la sensazione di  racchiudere in casa mia il mondo intero; mi fanno sognare viaggi che non  farò mai e qualcuno che riuscirò a mettere in pratica, a ricordare  quelli che ho vissuto. E comuque mi attrae proprio l'oggetto-sabbia in  sè, ammirarne le diversità e le consistenze, le sfumature cromatiche e  gli odori. Mi riprometto prima o poi di mescolarne un po' delle  centinaia che ho e fare un contenitore  unico al mondo in cui la sabbia  del Benin si mescola con quella delle Galapagos, del Sahara,  dell'Argentina, della Malesia, del Molise :mrgreen:


Le avevo anch'io. Mio marito me le ha buttate.


----------



## spleen (15 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non c'è niente di abietto nel collezionare Barbie o borsette, ma la scelta del tipo di oggetto è significativo di bisogni, così come ogni passione coinvolgente.
> Certamente poi se ne può ricavare riconoscimento.
> Hai visto "La migliore offerta"? Bellissimo.


Visto, bellissimo.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Visto, bellissimo.


Per me è un capolavoro assoluto e non è stato sufficientemente apprezzato.
Ecco quel film descrive il carattere di un collezionista.


----------



## spleen (15 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me è un capolavoro assoluto e non è stato sufficientemente apprezzato.
> Ecco quel film descrive il carattere di un collezionista.


Oddio, un po misogino e complessato come personaggio, combattuto tra le bellezza idealizzata della donna nell' arte e la donna reale.

Sai cosa mi ha colpito di quel personaggio? La sua capacità tuttavia di prendersi cura, di amare.....


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Oddio, un po misogino e complessato come personaggio, combattuto tra le bellezza idealizzata della donna nell' arte e la donna reale.
> 
> Sai cosa mi ha colpito di quel personaggio? La sua capacità tuttavia di prendersi cura, di amare.....


Era barricato nel suo bunker simbolo dalla sua misoginia nei confronti delle donne reali. Si apre all'amore con una donna suo specchio nel proprio bunker che può avvicinare gradualmente, ammirandola inizialmente come un quadro. La posa erotica di lei è una posa da statua famosa.
Non dico altro per chi non l'ha visto e deve vederlo assolutamente.


----------

